# Hi everyone



## andyc37 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just a quick word to say "Hi!" I'm delighted to find this place, and be able to chat about stuff with like minded folks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi Andy and welcome , see your in Leeds . There are a few members from around that way, and some great coffee shops too.


----------



## andyc37 (Jul 7, 2013)

Great - I look forward to exploring!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

hello andy, glad you found it


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I am from Leeds too! Welcome mate


----------

